# DTG and max. print size



## stag (Dec 6, 2006)

Hi people

Does anyone know how this print is achieved? 

Project Showroom No.5

Is it a big ol DTG all over print on to the shirt, or is as i suspect, a print onto fabric which has then been cut into the shirt?

Also, being based in UK, i cant seem to find any printers who can print larger than A3 on tees. Is this some kind of maximum or are there larger printers out for tee printing?

Many thanks


----------



## corakes (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi !
I have 2 G-Jet/Tex-Jet´s and the max. printing size is
400x600mm. Big enough for me....


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Roll to Roll printed on material then cut and sewn together. That would be the most logical way to do it in my opinion.


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

Looks like an industrial Mimaki fabric printer did this, 50" throat by roll length.

No good for small quantities, you need to be doing hundreds of metres to warrant the cost of the equipment.

T-Jet Blazer Pro is the nearest you will get to all over prints as it can print 1100mm x 450mm in one hit.


----------



## Don-ColDesi (Oct 18, 2006)

Colin - there are dozens of roll to roll printers in the marketplace, not just the one you mentioned. And, no, the T-Jet Blazer is not the best solution for this type of printing. The DTG Viper has an image area of 16.5" x 29", the DTG Bullet has an image area of 24" x 60" and the DTG Xpress has an image areas of 44" x 100" - both significantly larger than the 17" x 44" image area of the Blazer. And, the Blazer is a functionally extinct printer at this point as US Screen has been out of business for six months.
Besides - based on the size of the images on these shirts, you would most likely only get 1 maybe 1.5 shirts per yard anyway. So a couple hundred yards would translate into a couple hundred shirts.


----------



## skdave (Apr 11, 2008)

I can print 14"x32" with our Brother GT541, if that helps


----------



## IGS-UK (Sep 28, 2008)

Don - I was refering to the T-Jet Blazer Pro as I have one and being in the UK could maybe offer to help out Stag in the short term. 

Also I am fully aware of all the high end equipment probably more so than you as I have been involved in this area of print for many years. In my experience no DTG printer can be classed as high end, I know 1400 metres an hour can only be achieved by multiple static industrial print heads not conventional inkjet. Starting at £350,000 for a a basic model I dont think its quite right for a couple of hundred shirts


----------



## sodrisc (Apr 6, 2006)

£164 cardigan to make you look like a vagrant, the worlds gone mad!


----------

